# General > General >  Drugs in your head

## pultneytooner

Now this is going to be a touchy subject for all you potheads. All you  people who are lobbying to legalize medicinal marijuana.  I’ll tell you right now, these people do not give two hoots about the medicinal benefits of medical marijuana.  They just want to get high and not get bothered by the cops.  That’s all it is.  Don’t… let ‘em…  fool you. All right.  

And I’m sick and tired of “well blah blah blah, blah blah blah blah, marijuana” and “do you know…  they can make… jeans… out of hemp. Very durable clothing… can be made out of hemp.”  Yeah, and it feels like burlap you idiot.  Who the wants to walk around in something that feels like a potato sack?  Maybe you do, I don’t.  

And when they usually interview the head guy at these organizations it’s usually some hacky-sack playing fool with beady little red eyes lying through their teeth and giggling like an idiot.  

Don’t give me the “it’s a legitimate form of medicine.” Yeah, Great, Just what our healthcare system needs.  A bunch of broke, potheads running into every hospital they see trying to get free medicinal marijuana, paid for by taxpayers so they can get high Because they came up with some stupid idiotic fake disease. “My eye hurts.  Give me some pot, doc.”    Yeah OK.  You know what you do? You light up a joint and put it out in their eye.  That’s my prescribed use for medicinal marijuana.  

I’m sick and tired of people saying, “Well it relieves stress.” You people are the worst.  One, your weak willed.  Two, you’re pathetic.  “Oh I had a stressful day so I gotta have some pot.”  Give me a break. OK, you people just can’t deal with reality and that’s your problem. I don’t give two hoots about, “Oh I had a stressful day”, Big deal. The rest of the world had a stressful day, all right. It’s called life.  Deal with it.  And then they try to throw that right back at you. “Well I’m sure you have some addictions, might be caffeine.” Ah yeah…  all of a sudden I had a cup of coffee and I’m an addict. Oh, Oh yeah cream cheese too.  Look out.  “Getting’ high on the cream cheese.” 

And since we’re on the topic of drugs, let’s move on up… To the crack heads.  And all these other idiots who have to deal with some kind of foreign substance just to get through the day. You know, this is the problem with society.  Everybody’s gotta have to have a quick fix.  Why don’t you people just say, “you know what, this is life, life is not enjoyable.  Fine I had a stressful day.  You know what, I’m going to go home and sleep.”   No.  I  gotta whip out the crack and have six lines. Nice. You people are pathetic. 

And don’t think I’m picking on the “illegal drug users.”  What about all you parents out there that are on, you know, fifteen thousand medications, For depression… for Post- whatever. Oh, “I’m not happy, maybe I’m manic depressive” Lighten up.  Give me a break, no one deals with their own emotions anymore.  And that’s the best.  These parents who lecture their children about doing pot, yet they’re swallowing a bunch of anti-depressants and chasing it with alcohol. Nice. Stop being hypocritical.  You want to lecture your kids you have to be in the right position to do it. You don’t say “One moment molly, I’ve got to go get my anti-depressants and I’ll be right back to talk to you about your drug problems” Yeah… Doesn’t anybody see the irony in that? You idiots.

And it’s like the majority of Britain is on some kind of prescribed whatever.  Like I went to the doctor and he said, “You know what you should take? You should take this and this and this.  And that will take care of your runny nose of yours.” Well why don’t I just wait for my natural immune system to take over the virus and kill it.  “Oh, Well I guess you could do that, but here is the prescription just in case.” Yeah rubbish.  Do you realize how many side effects there are?  I swear to god, one said, side effects may include hallucinations.  I’d rather have the runny nose. Fine I may have some snot on my upper lip, but at least I’m not seeing Elvis in my refrigerator.

And especially you people that are already on this stuff. Don’t try pushing it off on people who doesn’t want it.  Like your kid.  “Maybe bobby’s got some attention deficit disorder.”  You know what.  Maybe the disorder lies with the parent and not the child.  OK.  Take a good look in the mirror and figure it out.

Stop with the Drugs. Drugs in your head.
foamy

----------


## sam

tell it like it is lol

----------


## obiron

on the soap box a bit the night.

----------


## Squares

Oh great another non contravention post.

----------


## Squares

Sorry mean't  " controversial "

I am not worthy!

----------


## Oddquine

> These parents who lecture their children about doing pot, yet theyre swallowing a bunch of anti-depressants and chasing it with alcohol. Nice. Stop being hypocritical.  You want to lecture your kids you have to be in the right position to do it.


They don't need to be taking anti-depressants to be hypocrites.............just alcohol is enough...but drinkers don't appear to consider that alcohol is just as much of a problem, even if only taken socially, as any other drug!!

You drink, pultneytooner?

----------


## pultneytooner

> Oh great another non contravention post.


Are you contravening my non-contraventional post? :Wink:

----------


## pultneytooner

> You drink, pultneytooner?


Are you asking me or telling me? :Wink:

----------


## Squares

I bow to your superior knowlegde?

----------


## Oddquine

> Are you asking me or telling me?


A question mark at the end of a comment usually implies a question, even where the do doesn't appear............but happy to rephrase........do *you* drink, pultneytooner?  ::

----------


## pultneytooner

> A question mark at the end of a comment usually implies a question, even where the do doesn't appear............but happy to rephrase........do *you* drink, pultneytooner?


 No alcohol but yes I drink. :Grin: 
What can I say, I'm a pedantic git.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

"I've never taken a drug in my life" said the man with the ciggarette & pint.............................oh but they're legal

& white sugar is quite a harmful "drug" apparently more harmful in the long run than heroin. Some of my associates are in recovery from ALCAHOLISM now that's serious................but hey it's legal. A lot of prison populations are there because they drank to much &.....the rest is history

you obviously havn't got a scooby P/tooner I notice you neglected to mention alcahol in your tirade

if tobacco & nicotine were outlawed how many of the law abiding threadsters would break the law & skulk around street corners looking for their fix of tobacco & beer. God you're all pathetic, nicotine junkies & alcahol addicts

----------


## Oddquine

Apologies for not dotting all the i's and crossing all the t's in my question.........but you appear to have answered it anyway. 

Such a pity that everyone in the world doesn't have your strength of character.

Do you chew tobacco, or smoke it in pipe or cigarette form to acquire a nicotine fix?  Have I covered everything in that?

----------


## pultneytooner

> "I've never taken a drug in my life" said the man with the ciggarette & pint.............................oh but they're legal


You can't get a cigarette with your pint anymore.




> & white sugar is quite a harmful "drug" apparently more harmful in the long run than heroin.


 I'd rather have the sugar.




> you obviously havn't got a scooby P/tooner I notice you neglected to mention alcahol in your tirade


 Quite more of a scooby than you imagine, also, I mentioned anti-depressants and alcohol chasers. ::  




> if tobacco & nicotine were outlawed how many of the law abiding threadsters would break the law & skulk around street corners looking for their fix of tobacco & beer. God you're all pathetic, nicotine junkies & alcahol addicts


Don't they do tobacco and alcohol on the black-market anymore?

'Ooooh, he mentioned drugs, get your handbag we're leaving'. :Wink:

----------


## pultneytooner

> Apologies for not dotting all the i's and crossing all the t's in my question.........but you appear to have answered it anyway. 
> 
> Such a pity that everyone in the world doesn't have your strength of character.
> 
> Do you chew tobacco, or smoke it in pipe or cigarette form to acquire a nicotine fix?  Have I covered everything in that?


 Okay, you've got me, I did try skol bandits before they were banned.
Chewing tobacco you know.

----------


## JAWS

Why should anybody need an excuse, if I want to partake, as a consenting adult why should I have to invent reasons. 

And it was avilable for medicinal purposes within living memory until the control everybody and everything brigade started a panic over that as well. 
I think we should legalise other drugs such as tea and coffee as well!

----------


## acameron

Im in your gang Pultneytooner! I'll bang the drum and you can blow your horn.....who will we get on strings?

----------


## connieb19

> I think we should legalise other drugs such as tea and coffee as well!


Nice with some space cakes...YUMMY YUMMY!! ::

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Always wondered what Lucy in the Sky Wi' Diamonds and Strawberry Fields Forever would have sounded like if John Lennon hadnae smoked a wee bit o' the waccy-baccy and a wee bit o' LSD.Alright,different times but still worth a plonder.

----------


## pultneytooner

> Why should anybody need an excuse, if I want to partake, as a consenting adult why should I have to invent reasons. 
> 
> And it was avilable for medicinal purposes within living memory until the control everybody and everything brigade started a panic over that as well. 
> I think we should legalise other drugs such as tea and coffee as well!


Gaun yursel, jaws, (as they say somewhere in Scotland), hope you don't take
sugar in yur tea or coffee. ::

----------


## clash67

Sounds like P/Tooner is the only person on this thread that could realy use a joint to chill out! lol

----------


## teuchter

Well all i want to know is where is there a chemist open at this time of night. Im desperate to buy up all the Beechams cold remedies i can , and see if Elvis will start a come back tour in my fridge.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> Well all i want to know is where is there a chemist open at this time of night. Im desperate to buy up all the Beechams cold remedies i can , and see if Elvis will start a come back tour in my fridge.


An Elvis tour in a fridge, now that would be really........ cool  ::   ::

----------


## pultneytooner

> Sounds like P/Tooner is the only person on this thread that could realy use a joint to chill out! lol


Okay, I'll chill when I'm standing beside my fridge watching elvis in concert. ::

----------


## teuchter

Yup and the tickets are incredibly cheap. According to Pultneytooner all it costs is the price of a prescription. Cheapest gig you'll see and still be near to the cheese and tomatoes for a half time snack. Im not going to condone having lager in your fridge.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> Okay, I'll chill when I'm standing beside my fridge watching elvis in concert.


Now thats more like a post from the pultneytooner o' the org. ::

----------


## teuchter

If you washed the pills down with a large dram, do you suppose Roy Orbison might open for Elvis. You could sell more tickets than T in the park for that.

----------


## pultneytooner

> Yup and the tickets are incredibly cheap. According to Pultneytooner all it costs is the price of a prescription. Cheapest gig you'll see and still be near to the cheese and tomatoes for a half time snack. Im not going to condone having lager in your fridge.


Yeah, just some df118's and a cheese and tomato sandwich and you're all set. ::

----------


## rockchick

Staying aside of the legality issue...how often do you hear in the papers about crimes committed while someone has smoked marijuana?  How many women get raped cuz some guy's been toking?  How many people get beat up?  I can't think of the last time I heard of a crime that was committed while someone was under the influence of "wacky tabaccy".

Open last weeks Groat, and I can see at a glance there are three references to alcohol related driving offences, fist-fights etc.

So which drug should be legalized?

Oh, but pot's no good cuz it leads to harder drugs?  Sorry, but I don't buy that.  First of all, that's like saying drinking beer leads you to make moonshine - a possible route to take, but unlikely for most of the population who try beer.  Secondly, I'd bet that every single person who's tried pot has tried alcohol first! so which drug should we be outlawing?

The only crime a pot-head is likely to commit is nicking snacks from a cornerstore cuz he's got the munchies!  Hardly dangerous to the population as a whole, and alot less dangerous to themselves than alcholics.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> If you washed the pills down with a large dram, do you suppose Roy Orbison might open for Elvis. You could sell more tickets than T in the park for that.


Now that would be a crackin' gig,teuchter.Maybe even a wee bit o' Jimmi Hendrix wi' "Purple Haze".Even get the Welsh miners in to supply "pot" noodles.  ::

----------


## teuchter

As long as Bob Dylan doesnt close the set with "everybody must get stones".

----------


## pultneytooner

> Roy Orbison might open for Elvis.


Singing, 'here comes that bong again'.




> Staying aside of the legality issue...how often do you hear in the papers about crimes committed while someone has smoked marijuana? How many women get raped cuz some guy's been toking? How many people get beat up? I can't think of the last time I heard of a crime that was committed while someone was under the influence of "wacky tabaccy".


 How many rapists, murderers, whatever type of criminal are tested for marijauna use after commiting a crime, Mmm?
Cracking logic that. :Wink:

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> Singing, 'here comes that bong again'.
> 
> How many rapists, murderers, whatever type of criminal are tested for marijauna use after commiting a crime, Mmm?
> Cracking logic that.


Tried hash in ma younger days.Floated away took a major "whitey" and stuck to fags and booze ever since.

----------


## zebedy

> Now this is going to be a touchy subject for all you potheads. All you  people who are lobbying to legalize medicinal marijuana.  Ill tell you right now, these people do not give two hoots about the medicinal benefits of medical marijuana.  They just want to get high and not get bothered by the cops.  Thats all it is.  Dont let em  fool you. All right.



Sorry man I dissagree...

To have cannabus legalized for medical reasons i'm all for... Ive done my research on my moms disease MS { Multiple sclerosis }.. And cannabis is used with MS suffers to releave them from teh pain they have to indure with this awful disease!.. The government had all suffers of MS on the edges of there seats with this.. There was a cannabis spray that was going to be turnign legal to be subsrcibed to MS suffers and it wasnt so they could gte high or get a hit from it or watever you call it!... It killed the pain!

I havnt even bothered to read the rest of ure post.. I just feel from wat i quoted u .. maby you should take in all the info u need before going and blurting it out saying ure sick of all these so called Pot heads!...

----------


## pultneytooner

> Tried hash in ma younger days.Floated away took a major "whitey" and stuck to fags and booze ever since.


Wis at e' cornbeef hash then, cedric? :Wink:

----------


## zebedy

** taken from the MS Society website!**


A company called GW Pharmaceuticals plc has also been looking at the effects of a cannabis extract (in the form of a spray), for MS symptoms. The company has recently announced positive preliminary results from four completed phase III clinical trials, where symptoms of nerve pain (as a result of MS damaging the nervous system), spasticity and sleep disturbance were significantly improved. 

Results from the trials have been submitted to the Medicines and Healthcare products Reulatory Agency (MHRA) for a licence. The MHRA had no issues concerning the safety or quality of Sativex. However, although they recognises Sativex has a positive effect in spasticity, seen in clinical data, how much this improvement means to patients (i.e. the clinical relevance) is uncertain. 

GW Pharmaceuticals have sought a hearing with the Medicines Commission, a senior advisory body to the MHRA which took place in June 05. The Medicines Commission has now declined GWs appeal, stating that there is not enough evidence of effectiveness to grant a product license for spasticity. 

A new GW study looking at the effects of Sativex on spasticity in 280 people with MS is due to report results in Spring 2006. Meanwhile research continues into the effect of Sativex into other symptoms such as neuropathic pain.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> Wis at e' cornbeef hash then, cedric?


Naw the corned beef made the rizlas all soggy!!! ::

----------


## Oddquine

> Staying aside of the legality issue...how often do you hear in the papers about crimes committed while someone has smoked marijuana?  How many women get raped cuz some guy's been toking?  How many people get beat up?  I can't think of the last time I heard of a crime that was committed while someone was under the influence of "wacky tabaccy".
> 
> Open last weeks Groat, and I can see at a glance there are three references to alcohol related driving offences, fist-fights etc.
> 
> So which drug should be legalized?
> 
> Oh, but pot's no good cuz it leads to harder drugs?  Sorry, but I don't buy that.  First of all, that's like saying drinking beer leads you to make moonshine - a possible route to take, but unlikely for most of the population who try beer.  Secondly, I'd bet that every single person who's tried pot has tried alcohol first! so which drug should we be outlawing?
> 
> The only crime a pot-head is likely to commit is nicking snacks from a cornerstore cuz he's got the munchies!  Hardly dangerous to the population as a whole, and alot less dangerous to themselves than alcholics.


Hear, hear, rockchick!  Never smoked the stuff, but being a sixties teenager, I know people who did/do, and also people who drink......and those who drink are the only ones *I* know who beat up on others.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> ** taken from the MS Society website!**
> 
> 
> A company called GW Pharmaceuticals plc has also been looking at the effects of a cannabis extract (in the form of a spray), for MS symptoms. The company has recently announced positive preliminary results from four completed phase III clinical trials, where symptoms of nerve pain (as a result of MS damaging the nervous system), spasticity and sleep disturbance were significantly improved. 
> 
> Results from the trials have been submitted to the Medicines and Healthcare products Reulatory Agency (MHRA) for a licence. The MHRA had no issues concerning the safety or quality of Sativex. However, although they recognises Sativex has a positive effect in spasticity, seen in clinical data, how much this improvement means to patients (i.e. the clinical relevance) is uncertain. 
> 
> GW Pharmaceuticals have sought a hearing with the Medicines Commission, a senior advisory body to the MHRA which took place in June 05. The Medicines Commission has now declined GWs appeal, stating that there is not enough evidence of effectiveness to grant a product license for spasticity. 
> 
> A new GW study looking at the effects of Sativex on spasticity in 280 people with MS is due to report results in Spring 2006. Meanwhile research continues into the effect of Sativex into other symptoms such as neuropathic pain.


Zebedy man,for being a "youngster",thats a mature head you've got on your shoulders.Great posts man. :Grin:

----------


## Oddquine

> Singing, 'here comes that bong again'.
> 
>  How many rapists, murderers, whatever type of criminal are tested for marijauna use after commiting a crime, Mmm?
> Cracking logic that.


Dunno about how many, pultneytooner...........but I can say that *I've* never been beaten up by someone who smoked cannabis......but unfortunately I can't say the same about alcohol users!

----------


## pultneytooner

> ** taken from the MS Society website!**
> 
> 
> A company called GW Pharmaceuticals plc has also been looking at the effects of a cannabis extract (in the form of a spray), for MS symptoms. The company has recently announced positive preliminary results from four completed phase III clinical trials, where symptoms of nerve pain (as a result of MS damaging the nervous system), spasticity and sleep disturbance were significantly improved. 
> 
> Results from the trials have been submitted to the Medicines and Healthcare products Reulatory Agency (MHRA) for a licence. The MHRA had no issues concerning the safety or quality of Sativex. However, although they recognises Sativex has a positive effect in spasticity, seen in clinical data, how much this improvement means to patients (i.e. the clinical relevance) is uncertain. 
> 
> GW Pharmaceuticals have sought a hearing with the Medicines Commission, a senior advisory body to the MHRA which took place in June 05. The Medicines Commission has now declined GW’s appeal, stating that there is not enough evidence of effectiveness to grant a product license for spasticity. 
> 
> A new GW study looking at the effects of Sativex on spasticity in 280 people with MS is due to report results in Spring 2006. Meanwhile research continues into the effect of Sativex into other symptoms such as neuropathic pain.


Well, zebedy, I hope they come up with some sort of relief or cure for people with your mothers condition but due it's illegal use as a recreational drug its use as a licensed medicine is now a controversial issue in most countries.

----------


## Dali

> Singing, 'here comes that bong again'.
> 
>  How many rapists, murderers, whatever type of criminal are tested for marijauna use after commiting a crime, Mmm?
> Cracking logic that.


I would of thought all rapists and murderers would be tested for all types of drug. Have heard many a time that while under the influence of certain drugs people have comitted a crime .
 I have been to a few court cases where they bring up what drugs they were on at the time .

Would be a bit of a lapse in police work if people were not tested ,Mmm?

----------


## pultneytooner

> I would of thought all rapists and murderers would be tested for all types of drug. Have heard many a time that while under the influence of certain drugs people have comitted a crime .
>  I have been to a few court cases where they bring up what drugs they were on at the time .
> 
> Would be a bit of a lapse in police work if people were not tested ,Mmm?


Does that not depend on the timescale between the crime, the apprehension and the drug testing if there is any, double Mmmmmm?
I am quite sure there are plenty of drug taking rapists, murderers etc, to think otherwise would be pretty silly.

----------


## Oddquine

> Does that not depend on the timescale between the crime, the apprehension and the drug testing if there is any, double Mmmmmm?
> I am quite sure there are plenty of drug taking rapists, murderers etc, to think otherwise would be pretty silly.


Undoubtedly plenty of drug-taking nasties around...but not as likely that it's the cannabis drug that makes them nasty....more likely the harder stuff or alcohol!

----------


## pedromcgrory

> Sounds like P/Tooner is the only person on this thread that could realy use a joint to chill out! lol


you said it sounds as if hes experienced it all the facts and anger he throws across and detail he goes into maybe his side of e towns dry e night

----------


## golach

> Undoubtedly plenty of drug-taking nasties around...but not as likely that it's the cannabis drug that makes them nasty....more likely the harder stuff or alcohol!


Dont you believe it Oddquine, the spaced out cannabis junkies in the Beeg city are the ones mugging the Oap's for their pensions, and with the additive of a bottle or two of Buckfast, then they become the violent ones, and then is "Sorry M'Lud I was under the infulence".
I like a beer or two, I have never been violent in my life, nowadays I am too owld, in my prime I was too happy.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> Dont you believe it Oddquine, the spaced out cannabis junkies in the Beeg city are the ones mugging the Oap's for their pensions, and with the additive of a bottle or two of Buckfast, then they become the violent ones, and then is "Sorry M'Lud I was under the infulence".
> I like a beer or two, I have never been violent in my life, nowadays I am too owld, in my prime I was too happy.


Golach,I might be mad,I probably am.But with cannabis,etc. Ye sit and laugh at the remote control of your t.V because it won't change the telly when ye blink your eyes.Alcohol,as ye say "I like a beer or two",same as myself.Alcohol in our two's lives is done wi' a wee buzz and then home.Same can be said for someone who has a wee "smoke",wee buzz and home to bed.

The problem becomes worse when that wee buzz becomes a major addiction.Driving your car when too foo.

Smokin' too much stuff for your own good.

Same as everything in life.Its all down to the individual to the way they go.

----------


## Oddquine

> Dont you believe it Oddquine, the spaced out cannabis junkies in the Beeg city are the ones mugging the Oap's for their pensions, and with the additive of a bottle or two of Buckfast, then they become the violent ones, and then is "Sorry M'Lud I was under the infulence".
> I like a beer or two, I have never been violent in my life, nowadays I am too owld, in my prime I was too happy.


I note what you say..........but it is telling that it needs '_ the additive of a bottle or two of Buckfast to make them the violent ones_'.

I rest my case!  ::

----------


## acameron

Golach is right - seen it plenty times first hand - the youths of the big city smoke it as bragging rights, and no! they are not laid back giggling having munchy attacks - there usually having a laugh setting cars on fire and thinking its funny going around in there wee gangs frighening people (I have seen pott smoking youths do worse, but thats not for here).
Bairns (and I mean bairns) walking down the street strutting away with a big joint in his mouth, acting the man. 
Im sure it alright up in Caithness where someone can relax at night or where a couple of friends can relax and talk about "look man, look at the size of the moon", "wow" nonsense. 
But eventually as fashion dictates, the trend will hit up here and the threads will be different then.

----------


## JAWS

> Golach is right - seen it plenty times first hand - the youths of the big city smoke it as bragging rights, and no! they are not laid back giggling having munchy attacks - there usually having a laugh setting cars on fire and thinking its funny going around in there wee gangs frighening people (I have seen pott smoking youths do worse, but thats not for here).
> Bairns (and I mean bairns) walking down the street strutting away with a big joint in his mouth, acting the man. 
> Im sure it alright up in Caithness where someone can relax at night or where a couple of friends can relax and talk about "look man, look at the size of the moon", "wow" nonsense. 
> But eventually as fashion dictates, the trend will hit up here and the threads will be different then.


Where I come from they don't need anything to cause them to do that, they do it without the help of anything, except for the fun of it that is. 

Of course, when they get to court they have to say something to make it sound like it wasn't there fault, they couldn't help it! 

If Sheriffs publicised the fact that the sentence would be doubled for drunks and drug takers you would suddenly find that most crimes were committed by sober upright youths.

Yes, some commit crime for the money for the expensive hard drugs and some do it for money for booze and wacky baccy, but most of what are now called Anti-social Behaviour will continue whatever happens. 

Wacky Baccy has never varied in it's use very much for the last 40 years, it's always been there and in much the same quantities, it's nothing new. 
In the sixties wacky baccy block cost about 25p for a half inch cube. For 25p you could get five litres of petrol so the equivalent going rate now would be about five quid for less than a centimeter cube. Anybody willing to admit that they heard somebody mention the present going rate to satisfy my curiosity? 
(I only heard it was 25p by the way, honest, it was a little bird that told me as I flew past it. Or was it the other way round?  :: )

----------


## MagicalTrevor

So there we have it - ban all drugs and our meaningless lives are saved!

For the record I see pot and cigarettes on the same level as Alcohol. Ban them all I say

----------


## JAWS

> So there we have it - ban all drugs and our meaningless lives are saved!
> 
> For the record I see pot and cigarettes on the same level as Alcohol. Ban them all I say


Don't forget all the caffine loaded drinks which make people over active!

----------


## acameron

I hear what youre saying Jaws and I agree - it doesnt take much for badness to happen with youth gangs - It was my own personal experience and first hand encounters that has totally put me against any type of dope or drug going legal. And trust me when I say I'm more open minded than most and anyone who takes it probably takes it the way it should be. I lived in a more colourful part of Edinburgh and the sights I seen makes you wonder what is going to happen to these kids and where they are going to end up. And the main bragging rights were smoking drinking and drugs.
I once seen a girl out with a child, the girl was about 15/16 and the child was in a buggy. The usual gang of youths of the same age 12- 16 yo were out passing round the joint, out came this girl and the buggy with the wee bairn in it, "Glad your here guys, Ive been dying on a blow all day" - It was about 2.00am. When the child started to cry, there she was rocking the baby in the buggy with one hand and smoking the joint with the other hand. A voice came from a window somewhere "do you no think you should take that bairn inside" -- and the reply was with the usual teenage attitude "shut your mooth you nosey cow, at least I didnt leave him on his own...." 
Now, I know that whole episode has probably nothing to do with legal or illegal use of dope, but it was the scenario and how youths use it that bothers me.
Sitting in your own home at the end of the night with a wee brandy or a couple of friends round at the weekend I have no hassle with what so ever.
I know some people who use it and I have never heard anyone one say "Im dying for a smoke" or "Im gasping for a blow" and they are all fine people. 
The guys and gals who use it and defend there use of using it, good luck to them, Im sure there is enough savvy there to know right from wrong. Its youngsters and the people who misuse and smoke it inappropriately I have a gripe with.
If it was made legal it would open a floodgate of people who have no idea what the hell there doing and because it was legal it would give them the right to roll up and smoke it where ever they like. 
It would be wrong.

----------


## JAWS

> Its youngsters and the people who misuse and smoke it inappropriately I have a gripe with.


I couldn't possibly disagree with you on that score. 

It's yet another of those subjects to which there are no easy answers. At least you are looking at the subject having obviously given it some thought. 

As with one or two other subjects too many people can only see it in black and white. There are those who say absolutely not, it's illegal and that's an end to it and there are those who say legalise it and there should be no restrictions at all. 

It is something that is here and it's not going to go away. The question is how best to deal (bad choice of word I suppose) with it so it creates fewer problems and causes less trouble and dangers. 

On a similar vein, I notice that there is a batch of heroin going round which is far more pure and therefore a lot stronger than normal. It is causing some panic amongst the authorities etc. who have publicised it in the hope that the warnings will stop anybody overdosing and ending up dead. 

As I said, the problem is with us now and it is how to prevent that sort of thing happening which is also of great concern. It doesn't matter how much is seized by the authorities the vast majority of it is still going to hit the streets and what does is really of completely unknown strength. 

I have no idea what the solution is but I am convinced we need to change something because what we are doing at present certainly isn't working to anybody's benefit.

----------


## pultneytooner

> you said it sounds as if hes experienced it all the facts and anger he throws across and detail he goes into maybe his side of e towns dry e night


When exactly did illegal drug usage become the norm in that you think I am the one in the wrong?

----------


## dunderheed

very interesting thread guys.

i would like to add a few observations .
not a lot of people realise that the hemp you can get high on is completely different from the hemp that is used to make clothes rope etc. the biggest problem i seen with drug taking before i moved up here was the problem of legal prescription drugs.i dont mean somebody taking too many askit powders here but pensioners subsidizing their pensions by selling their sleeping tablets (diazipam temazipam etc) their tranqulizers (valium etc) and their uppers (prozac etc) even some run of the mill painkillers (temgesics , co-proxamol and distalgesics etc) now contrary to popular myth it was just heroin addits who would use these drugs but also your everyday run of the mill teenager ,out at the dancing for the weekend.
surely stricter controls of ALL drugs is called for ?
my opinion of blow?
surely if it was either legalised or even for that matter decriminalised it would be regulated better and lets face it if the governent are savvy enough surely they could undercut the dealers and put a little more money back into the economy.not forgetting the amount of police and court time that could be saved and used to better effect.

----------


## golach

> surely if it was either legalised or even for that matter decriminalised it would be regulated better and lets face it if the governent are savvy enough surely they could undercut the dealers and put a little more money back into the economy.not forgetting the amount of police and court time that could be saved and used to better effect.


dunderheed, if as you suggest that Cannabis was legalised/decriminalised going by some of the answers to this thread, Caithness would become a spaced out county, with us non smokers having no protection at all from the stench and effects of the weed, and would have to seek protection by diving into Pubs the only smoke free havens there are now, which according to some here is worse or just as bad, by the way my Local serves coffee and tea, so because I say "Im off to the pub" does not neccessarily mean I am drinking alcohol  :Wink:

----------


## dunderheed

not necessarily golach,  people in the know probably would ingest rather than smoke cannabis ala the barges in holland (cake , yoghurt , tea coffee etc) .

----------


## golach

> not necessarily golach, people in the know probably would ingest rather than smoke cannabis ala the barges in holland (cake , yoghurt , tea coffee etc) .


But they will still be spaced out, how will Caithness ever get work done? And like my employer who drug tests every employee, what would the likes of UKEA do if half its work force or even one or two were under the influence, because even ingesting would have some effect  ::

----------


## that_guy

> Anybody willing to admit that they heard somebody mention the present going rate to satisfy my curiosity? 
> (I only heard it was 25p by the way, honest, it was a little bird that told me as I flew past it. Or was it the other way round? )


last i heard of it it was £10 for 1/8th of an ounce and i think bulk buying works with that the same as other things

----------


## that_guy

> Well, zebedy, I hope they come up with some sort of relief or cure for people with your mothers condition but due it's illegal use as a recreational drug its use as a licensed medicine is now a controversial issue in most countries.


there are lots of prescribed drugs that you get from the chemists that people misuse whats one more in the grand scheme of things.

----------


## dunderheed

good point, maybe the government are best waiting till the decommisioning is finished at dounrey , in fact why not cover the site with massive polytunnels and turn it into a hydroponic hash farm . we could organise tourist buses up from all over the country and turn all the empty shops in wick and thurso into tearooms for people wishing to try some of the localy grown  product, we could even open shops selling by products like hemp wear . we could use the stalks for the community woodburning heating system . 

or is it all just a ..............................................






PIPE DREAM ::  

but seriously how do countries where its legal get on?
i'm sure i read somewhere that productivity in holland is higher than the uk average.

----------


## squidge

Countries where it is legal get on like we get on in the UK with a drink - most people take it at weekends or holidays - as a special treat when they have friends round for dinner. Like most people drink at evenings and weekends and special treats! Of course days are lost due to alcohol and quite a lot but the whole country isnt turning up for work plastered on a monday morning

----------


## zebedy

> Well, zebedy, I hope they come up with some sort of relief or cure for people with your mothers condition but due it's illegal use as a recreational drug its use as a licensed medicine is now a controversial issue in most countries.



Dude... If u had to spend a day in mothers shoes.. U would see a whole different perspective to the whole debet here!

----------


## zebedy

> Well, zebedy, I hope they come up with some sort of relief or cure for people with your mothers condition but due it's illegal use as a recreational drug its use as a licensed medicine is now a controversial issue in most countries.



Dude... If u had to spend a day in mothers shoes.. U would see a whole different perspective to the whole debet here!

----------


## scorrie

> An Elvis tour in a fridge, now that would be really........ cool


The trouble with an Elvis tour in the fridge is that yer fridge is emptied before any singing starts ;o) Better get one of those phewmungous American fridges as well.

Alcohol and drugs both cause problems. Most of the anti-social behaviour in the country is caused by alcohol but the reality is that all the lawmakers throughout history have loved the peeve as much as the man in the street (or woman), so it will never be made illegal. Making it illegal would not stop alcohol consumption happening in any case. In today's society just about anyone could resort to being the equivalent of Homer Simpson's "Beer Baron",  providing booze to the townsfolk when alcohol was banned in Springfield.

Both substances result in altered behaviour. I have seen people lie, beg, steal, mug, take a life and/or lose their own life through addiction to alcohol. That is a pretty powerful drug and it is often marketed as "wreck the hoose juice" these days, rather than being a pleasant tasting aperitif. Not many these days are going out for a quiet Dubonnet or Advocaat and lemonade.

Dick Advocaat? Football Manager or venereal disease?

----------


## obiron

advocaat and lemonade. bit weird sounding. whats it taste like??

----------


## scorrie

> advocaat and lemonade. bit weird sounding. whats it taste like??


I think it is called a snowball. Anyway whit aboot the droogs?

----------


## pultneytooner

> Undoubtedly plenty of drug-taking nasties around...but not as likely that it's the cannabis drug that makes them nasty....more likely the harder stuff or alcohol!


 That's why rockchicks post was wrong, I never stated that taking cannabis causes crime but it isn't some panacea for the criminal activity in britain either. Peter sutcliffe would still be a serial killer if he used cannabis but if he did use cannabis would it have caused his schizophrenia?

----------


## champagnebaby

Ohhh dear havent we been here before???

i think pultneytooner needs to have a smoke and chill out, lol . . . at's half the problem with these anti cannabis people - they dinna even know what it's like! As far as i can see a 'wee smoke'(as mentioned by squidge) never hurt anyone! Each to their own n all at  :Smile:  

i dont think someone going home from a hard day at work having a smoke is any different to a professional going home and drinking half a bottle of wine with their dinner e.g doctors etc Only difference is they may have their smoke first to put the munch on, lol

----------


## Oddquine

> That's why rockchicks post was wrong, I never stated that taking cannabis causes crime but it isn't some panacea for the criminal activity in britain either. Peter sutcliffe would still be a serial killer if he used cannabis but if he did use cannabis would it have caused his schizophrenia?


Whoever said it was?  All I said was that cannabis smokers, in my experience are not violent with it, while drinkers, in my experience are.  I have not said that cannabis smokers who are also drinking heavily don't get violent. 

As to Peter Sutcliffe........schizophrenia like symptoms are just as possible with alcohol as cannabis....both can produce psychosis. 

There is certainly a proven tendency for people with mental illnesses to abuse drink and/or drugs.  Schizophrenia is based on a biological predisposition,exaccerbated by environmental  circumstances........and if both those variants exist, they are predisposed to get   schizophrenia.........and predisposed to abuse drink and/or drugs.....so which came first?

----------


## dunderheed

> advocaat and lemonade. bit weird sounding. whats it taste like??


you'll find oot in a couple of weeks when you and cerdic are through.

its only called a snowball when lime juice is added to it as well as the lemonade

----------


## pultneytooner

> Whoever said it was?  All I said was that cannabis smokers, in my experience are not violent with it, while drinkers, in my experience are.  I have not said that cannabis smokers who are also drinking heavily don't get violent. 
> 
> As to Peter Sutcliffe........schizophrenia like symptoms are just as possible with alcohol as cannabis....both can produce psychosis. 
> 
> There is certainly a proven tendency for people with mental illnesses to abuse drink and/or drugs.  Schizophrenia is based on a biological predisposition,exaccerbated by environmental  circumstances........and if both those variants exist, they are predisposed to get   schizophrenia.........and predisposed to abuse drink and/or drugs.....so which came first?


You are quite correct that certain people are predisposed to develop Schizophrenia without abusing drink or drugs but there is evidence to suggest that the use of cannabis doubles the risk of developing the condition as it blocks certain neurotransmitters, ie, dopamine and serotonin, from transmitting information between nerve cells in the brain.
Excessive use of alcohol as well as cannabis can lead to many psychiatric problems but which has the lesser risk of becoming a catalyst for such conditions?
Which came first, that would be nigh impossible to ascertain.

----------


## JAWS

> You are quite correct that certain people are predisposed to develop Schizophrenia without abusing drink or drugs but there is evidence to suggest that the use of cannabis doubles the risk of developing the condition as it blocks certain neurotransmitters, ie, dopamine and serotonin, from transmitting information between nerve cells in the brain.
> Excessive use of alcohol as well as cannabis can lead to many psychiatric problems but which has the lesser risk of becoming a catalyst for such conditions?
> Which came first, that would be nigh impossible to ascertain.


What came first was the Government lowering the class of drug that cannabis came under, then came the panic over Schizophrenia immediately the change was announced. 
I understand Schizophrenia can be affected by many other things which are quite legal and which nobody has suggested making otherwise. 
Peanuts can prove fatal to some people, but any child can wander into a shop and buy some, should we ban the sale of peanuts in case they might just cause somebody a problem?

----------


## pultneytooner

> What came first was the Government lowering the class of drug that cannabis came under, then came the panic over Schizophrenia immediately the change was announced. 
> I understand Schizophrenia can be affected by many other things which are quite legal and which nobody has suggested making otherwise. 
> Peanuts can prove fatal to some people, but any child can wander into a shop and buy some, should we ban the sale of peanuts in case they might just cause somebody a problem?


Crisps, etc, have warnings that as to the process involved in their production that they may contain traces of peanut, fair enough.
Should cannabis be legalised as long as they have the disclaimer:
 'warning, smoking cannabis may result in bouts of temporary psychosis and in extreme cases Schizophrenia, in people vulnerable to this condition'!

----------


## zebedy

think the convo in ere is gettin a bitty over the top ...


 I mean.. The first post was some one having at goe at certain individuals for there chosen past times


If its wat they choose to do.. Why does it bother you.. its dont get in the way of you living ure life does it?

----------


## zebedy

> think the convo in ere is gettin a bitty over the top ...
> 
> 
>  I mean.. The first post was some one having at goe at certain individuals for there chosen past times
> 
> 
> If its wat they choose to do.. Why does it bother you.. its dont get in the way of you living ure life does it?



BTW this isnt me having a pacific go at ure self dude..

I was wondering why other peoples past times bother you.. I mean Ofource were intitled to an opinion and maby I am just a snoty nosed teenager with nothin better to do at this time of night... But still

----------


## that_guy

> Crisps, etc, have warnings that as to the process involved in their production that they may contain traces of peanut, fair enough.
> Should cannabis be legalised as long as they have the disclaimer:
> 'warning, smoking cannabis may result in bouts of temporary psychosis and in extreme cases Schizophrenia, in people vulnerable to this condition'!


i think that would be the idea same as they do with everything else if people took it in moderation it would be just the same as anything

----------


## pultneytooner

> BTW this isnt me having a pacific go at ure self dude..
> 
> I was wondering why other peoples past times bother you.. I mean Ofource were intitled to an opinion and maby I am just a snoty nosed teenager with nothin better to do at this time of night... But still


Other peoples passtimes don't bother me, as it's a forum I thought I'd get to see other peoples thoughts on the matter.
I don't think you are a snotty nosed teenager, you made some valid points as to the use of T.H.C to treat conditions such as m.s but the problem with that is the synthesised version of T.H.C is not as potent as smoking or ingesting cannabis resin and doesn't have the same effect in helping to ease the suffering of people such as your mother.

----------


## tommy1979

I think its appropriate to quote the late great Bill Hicks........






> I'll tell you          something about drugs. I used to do drugs, but I'll tell you          something honestly about drugs, honestly, and I know it's          not a very popular idea, you don't hear it very often          anymore, but it is the truth: I had a great time doing          drugs. Sorry. Never murdered anyone, never robbed anyone,          never raped anyone, never beat anyone, never lost a job, a          car, a house, a wife or kids, laughed my @$$ off, and went          about my day.


Genius  ::

----------

